# Aaliyah's DAINESE Motorcycle suit... I NEED TO KNOW!!



## stacey (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey all,

It's been bugging me for the longest time but I'm trying to find out what motorcycle suit Aaliyah (RIP) is wearing in "More Than A Woman". I'm trying to find that exact body suit but I have no clue.

Pictures, any info would help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is the Dainese site...

http://www.dainese.com/eng/coll_mot.asp

They had one that looked similar. And here is a pic of her with the suit from the video...


----------



## Tyester (Oct 17, 2006)

Best suits around if you got the $$$...


----------



## stacey (Oct 17, 2006)

Yea, that suit is really nice. Thanks for the still, I couldn't find it anywhere. But my husband and I are going to have to go up to the Dainese Store in Costa Mesa and see if they can even find that, or if it's discontinuted. It's beautiful.

If worst comes to worst I'll get the white suit they have now for women.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 17, 2006)

That video was made back in 2002, don't know if that helps.


----------



## Tyester (Oct 17, 2006)

Chances are its an old model, and it will be hard to find.


----------



## stacey (Oct 18, 2006)

I already figured that. If anything I'd probally have to look on EBay or just check with Dainese to see if they have it *crosses fingers*.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_That video was made back in 2002, don't know if that helps._

 
I thought she died in 2001...


----------



## HotLady1970 (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I thought she died in 2001..._

 


Yeah she died August 2001!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah you guys are right. What a dork I am.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 18, 2006)

I only remember because it was my first time to London and It was All over the place when she died! She died in a plane crash , right? she was so pretty.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I only remember because it was my first time to London and It was All over the place when she died! She died in a plane crash , right? she was so pretty._

 
Yes she did, her and some of her crew. Very sad, she was young.


----------



## Lalli (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I only remember because it was my first time to London and It was All over the place when she died! She died in a plane crash , right? she was so pretty._

 
i was on holiday when she died so sad.. she looked hot in the video thou!! such a pretty young girl

R.I.P


----------



## litlaur (Oct 24, 2006)

It MIGHT have been made custom-made for her/the video. Which doesn't help at all, I know...


----------



## Tyester (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 

 
_It MIGHT have been made custom-made for her/the video. Which doesn't help at all, I know..._

 
Either way, even if it's an old model, it'll be hard to find.


----------

